# FET after first time failure - need advice



## molly1966 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi,

I'm about to have an FET in July after the first embryo transfer failed in April. Anyone out there with similar experience? Did you have any additional treatments or medication after failure to implant? My doc is going to put me on  short protocol of progynova...Just wondering about other experiences out there.

thanks!
Molly


----------



## psimps (Jan 4, 2010)

Hiya, I had a fresh cycle last month and unfortunately it was unsuccessful - hoping to do a FET this month. Had a blood test today and have to go for another on Thursday. As far as I'm aware I'm not getting any meds at all. I'm not particularly hopeful but I am still a nervous wreck. Hopefully it'll work for us both.


----------



## Truffle80 (Nov 17, 2008)

Molly,

I did FET after my first cycle with fertilisation failed.  I was also on Progynova and Gestone injections instead of the gel prgesterone pessaries as I got AF before OTD in my fresh cycle.

It was successful and I now have beautiful twin boys! 

Best of luck - FET does work!

Kxxx


----------



## lisastevie (May 11, 2009)

Hi Molly, 

I'm in  a very similar situation. My first ICSI treatment (NHS funded) resulted in  a BFN at the beginning of April. We have one 5day blast frozen from this cycle and are now in the middle of a medicated frozen cycle. At the moment I'm sniffing Suprecur and taking 4mg of progynova a day (and have been for the last 10 days). I have another scan on Monday the 14th to see when the transfer of our little eggie (please defrost!) can take place. We asked so many questions in our follow up after our failed cycle, we even asked if we could pay to privately investigate the reasons why it failed, but were completely discouraged! We're just going to carry on with what the nhs asks of us and hope for the best. 

Good luck to you, and I hope it goes well.

Lisa


----------



## molly1966 (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone! Congratulations to Truffle80, and good luck to you all. We were so devastated when the two embies failed to implant and I drove myself crazy reading and asking questions after that. But I will be back on the same protocol (different clinic) around end June-early July - its basically  progynova and utrogestan tablets. Thats why I wanted to know if anyone had any other investigations into why embies fail to implant and what can be done about it.

Anyway, praying now for the best


----------



## Jamima (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Molly   , I too am hopefully having a FET in July following a failure fresh cycle in Feb/March.  I really do not know much about it at all, ie what happens, but will be going in to clinic this week of next to go through it all.  

I must say i'm not expecting it to be successful, think I daren't build my hopes up after a massive disappointment las time   .

How are you feeling about it?


----------



## molly1966 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hello Jamima,

I am feeling quite calm at the moment but I know when I have the ET (sometime in mid-July) I will be really nervous and I dread the 2ww. I don't know what to say except that I will listen to some meditational music   and watch some of my favourite films and try and keep my mind off things.

Are you going through regular IVF? I have 3 embryos left from egg donation so not sure how many more tries I have left. I hope to find a group doing a July ET so we can share stories and hope!

best,
Molly


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies 

I am in a similiar situation.

I started my treatment in March but suffered from OHS and the treatment was stopped and my ebbies frozen.

i went back on the 8th June for a FET.  My test date is 5th July but I know it has not worked already as I have none of the symptons I had with my DD who is now 3 years old.

I will be going back in August for another FET.  I am trying to keep my spirits up by telling myself it will be 2nd or 3rd time lucky for me.

Mrs Signs


----------



## Jamima (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Molly,

Sorry for late reply, I too am having E/T mid July.  Yes we have had one IVF cycle (NHS funded) (they did a mix of ICSI and IVF in the labs) had one embryo transfered but nothing happened and got 4 froze.  Have to wait 6 months betweeen each fresh IVF cycle but the frozen transfer is an extra go if you like inbetween the 2 fresh cycles.  Hope that makes sense!


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Mrs signs - I started my fresh cycle the end of march and also developed ohss, my embies were all frozen too! My af arrived a few days after stopping the medication. But then my clinic wanted me to have another af before we had fet, however af has vanished and shows no sign or showing up!!    How long was it before yours arrived? I'm worrying about whats going on in there?? Good luck with this fet, hope its a bfp!

Molly - Hope you have the answers you were looking for.    
Good luck to all the other ladies trying with a fet


----------



## Chillz (May 14, 2010)

Hi Ladies, dont forget to get acupuncture done its just another step to insure success. I recommend a chinese acupuncturist one thats works with IVF patients. My acupuncturist said things that made lots of sense, like getting your body balanced so the blood flow to your uterus is strong etc.


----------



## hoping it works (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi,

This happened to me too, I had a failed ICSI cycle in Feb this year, and was doing a FET cycle in May, injecting buserelin, taking tablets and pessaries, but the nurse rang on the day of our scheduled transfer date to tell me that none of our four embryos had survived the thaw. Needless to say we are absolutely gutted. Apparantely, we are just very very unlucky to have this happen, as they were good quality embryos - all 8 cell day 3, and graded 3 out of 4 with 4 being the best, so we were not expecting to not have any at all.

So we have one free cycle left, then it's paying for it for private.   

It just feels like a kick in the teeth, after injecting every day, doing acupuncture (and the cost!) eating brazil nuts, and doing all the other stuff I read about!

So to answer your qn, I did acupuncture as it's meant to really help. Try to get a mobile one if possible, as the less stress you're under travelling from and to places really does help.

Good luck to you x


----------



## EllieGP (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Molly,

I had 2 fresh cycles in 2007/8 and had two day 2 embies transferred both times, both cycles failed. I then had a miracle, I got pregnant naturally two weeks after my 2nd IVF failed and now have a gorgeous 18 month old son.

We were lucky to freeze ten embies from our 2 IVF cycles. So in March this year, I started FET treatment. I had to sniff Synarel for 3 weeks to DR, then I took Progynova tablets and Cyclogest pessories. The FET was on 29 April and I had two day 5 blastos put back and now I'm expecting twins. I've had to increase the medication and continue taking it to 10 weeks. 

I'm 42 years old and at my age the success rate for IVF is only 10% even lower for FET, so I'm living proof that the stats don't always add up.

Good luck Ellie xx


----------



## sazzasarah (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello, 
I've had 3 IVF cycles - first two didn't work, and left nothing to freeze, then the third one worked - led to a miscarriage though - and I just got pregnant in a FET cycle with one frozen blastocyst. So it can definitely happen that you get pregnant after not having success on fresh cycles. Good luck!


----------

